# [SOLVED] Problemy po aktualizacji drzewa Portage.

## TBH the lolmaker

Cóz, dzisiaj rano jak zwykle wykonałem emerge --sync, jednak próba zaktualizowania całego systemu sypneła błędami.

```
PuddleFrog ~ # emerge -uDN world

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard:0

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.0', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5', 'merge')

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12', 'nomerge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1-r1', 'merge')

    (and 3 more)

x11-libs/libXrender:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.13', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'media-plugins/libvisual-plugins-0.4.0-r2', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9', 'nomerge')

    (and 13 more)

x11-proto/renderproto:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4', 'nomerge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2', 'merge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

i emerge --info :

```
PuddleFrog ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 29 Mar 2008 13:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3 "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3 "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF8"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/root/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X aac aalib accessibility acct ace acl additions alsa amd64 arts auth authfile bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 caps cgi cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread editor extraicons extramodules fam fastcgi firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gtk hal iconv innodb ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kqemu libcaca memcache midi mmx mp3 mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pascal pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection server session slang smp source spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg symlink tcpd theora threads tiff tools trayicon unicode vcd visualization vorbis wifi x264 xattr xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ktoś spotkał się z podobnym problemem?

----------

## karaluch

Wczytaj sie w to dokladniej to zauwazysz ze twoj xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 -> xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3. Masz 2 drogi przejsc na nowy xorg-server, albo zamaskowac >=xorg-server-1.4. Jezeli go zamaskujesz musisz tez maskowac po kolei wszystkie biblioteki z nim zwiazane, jest ich kilka (<10) do takich wersji jakie sa potrzebne dla starszej wersji xorg-servera.

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

wywalilem pakiet xorg-x11 i lista sie skrocila  :Wink: 

```

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

x11-libs/libXrender:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.13', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'media-plugins/libvisual-plugins-0.4.0-r2', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9', 'nomerge')

    (and 12 more)

x11-proto/renderproto:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4', 'nomerge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2', 'merge')

```

tylko że ja serwer X mam w wersji 1.4.0.90-r3 ;/

EDIT:

Cóz, Solved , tylko że nie mam miejsca w temacie na to. okazało się ze vnc zbudowane z flagą server wymagało starego xorg-server, a jako że tej flagi uzywalem jedynie ze względu na serwer w Wesnoth, /etc/package.use pomogło opanować ogień  :Wink: 

w każdym razie, dziękuję za pomoc  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

> Cóz, Solved , tylko że nie mam miejsca w temacie na to.

 Możesz lekko zmodyfikować temat.  :Wink: 

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

I tak też zrobiłem  :Wink: 

----------

